# First Silky of the year!



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Sienna decided to be nice a have her kid on my day off, during the middle of the day. I let her out while I was cleaning the stalls and she decided that was a good time to go .  She had a lovely single doeling that I'm super excited about. She is nearly solid black(aside from a white spot on the tail and one tiny one on her side) with bright blue eyes. Her sire has moonspots so it will be interesting to see if she does. 

[/URL
[URL=http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/sday7/media/image.jpg4_zpsjdmf6l8k.jpg.html]
And this is her sister(same sire) just because she's cute lol
[/URL


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats!! They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the sister pic made my daughter and I just bust right out laughing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just too cute!


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

She is beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 
Her sister is a mess, she was covered in alfalfa and was mad she couldn't get it off. Just had to have a fit about it. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Omg! Sister is adorable!!! Sorry baby you are too I'm not letting sister steal your thunder  now I have to ask, do you have to brush the silkies?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol Jessica, Moxie(her sister) is my favorite too. She looks more sheep than goat 
They get brushed over fairly frequently. I'll admit I got a bit behind getting the barn set up and few have matts. Plus they are loosing the under coat and it gets hard to get out. Some have easier to care for coats so that helps.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This sounds like a kind of goat for my daughter! She would seriously sit there all day brushing it's hair. But it does sound like a lot of work!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

It is work, but they are pretty fun. You can braid them too. They are a cute breed and pretty friendly too so it helps. Lol
The does are much easier than the bucks. Especially during rut. :/
This is my senior buck a year and half ago, he has quite a bit more hair now. But it took hours to get him ready for the show. Then he had to be bathed again the day before, the day of and again the second day, The pee makes it soooo hard :roll:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how pretty! Not even thinking about him peeing on himself it looks like it took time to get him ready. Oh yeah my daughter would totally be in 7 heaven if she had one of those! We buy her dolls and she doesn't play with them or dress them up its all about the hair.
So are silkies like angoras and they need to be sheared? With sister there it doesn't look like their hair grows as super fast but their main purpose I'm assuming is for their fiber/hair? Or no?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

No shearing. They are just for looks really. . a couple years ago I asked the breeder at the show if they ever trimmed them and she said Nooooo, the longer the better. Lol


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! I've never seen a Silky before!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I think I still like them even if they are for looks. I don't think I've ever seen a silkie either! I am totally fascinated by them


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Sienna looks like a good momma. Cute kids, too! Congratulations!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks 

To bad we don't live close by Jessica, she'd be more than welcome to come help brush them out! Lol 
I didn't see my first silkies until after I bought them and the breeder brought them down! They aren't super common, but more people seem to be getting into them.

I think one of the other does is in labor now. Shes been acting grumpy, staying by herself and looks ready.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes she would be at your house all the time. She gets in trouble a lot for climbing on the fence to brush the horses hair. Right now she is grounded from going out the front door unless it's to go to the car!
Oh how exciting!! I'll be checking this all night to see what the next one looks like


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

How awesome! So adorable!

Saw this in newest threads and was like, "okay, seeing a baby chick wouldn't be that bad." Baby Goat! :wahoo: So much better! Totally forgot about silky goats. Just dashing.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol, I thought about the title after I posted it. Probably should have added goat. 

Dolly had 2 little bucks, a nearly solid white and a black and white. Feisty little guys. Another doe had twin boys as well yesterday morning. Brown and white and then a white with some black and blue eyes. I will try to post the pics this afternoon. There are 2 more does due any day now. Then a small break until mid March


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been bad about updating, but everyone is doing great. They kidded out just fine, total is 7 boys and 1 girl so far. Lol Round 2 starts Thursday! 
Will get some good pics soon... the weather is finally nice out


----------

